# "Lifeline" AGM Batteries... Elecsol RIP?



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Are these "Lifeline" batteries the ideal leisure solution, but at a price?
THEY CAN BE LEFT IN A FULLY DISCHARGED STATE FOR 30 DAYS WITH NO DAMAGE!
This is from the UK distributors website

Power-Store.com

Recharges 30% faster than standard batteries 
ZERO Battery Maintenance 
Ability to provide high current instantaneously makes Lifeline ideal for use with DC to AC power inverters, winches and other high draw appliances 
Flat discharge curve means that Lifeline provides a constant voltage for longer - making your appliance's lives easier 
Superior vibration, shock and temperature resistance 
Super thick plates for long life 
Can be mounted in any orientation - even upside down 
AIR TRANSPORTABLE - Classed as non-hazardous goods 
UNIQUE FIVE YEAR POWER-STORE WARRANTY

Will be interested to hear from anyone forking out for one.

Kev


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes so will I. 8O 8O does this mean that I will only need just the one battery of 110Amps.instead of two then. that would mean a saving of approx £80. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The only advantage to me seems payload, and you'll pay dearly per kilo you buy 

Dave


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've got two of these in my Autocruise, 110AH each, mounted on their sides under the floor.

I'm not sure if they are "value for money", but I've never run out of power or had them fully discharged yet. 

We'll see how long they last.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ah, now thats why those vans cost so much then. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
do please keep us updated on those batteries, although have only just had mine replaced under warranty I shall give them a consideration.

cabby


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

A "Lifetime" guarantee is generally 10 years, my 3 wet cell 190ah cost £90 each, and will hopefully last 5 years, at over £600 each for an equivalent, I can't see me buying them.

Olley


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> A "Lifetime" guarantee is generally 10 years, my 3 wet cell 190ah cost £90 each, and will hopefully last 5 years, at over £600 each for an equivalent, I can't see me buying them.
> 
> Olley


Mine are marked up 10 year g'tee.

I'll let you know if they make it  (apart from Cabby who thinks its funny)


----------

